# samex and sin, tet and tav



## yasmine-

hi every body,i realy find problems with these two alphabets and with others alphabets like tet and tav
can you help me ?
thanx in advance


----------



## airelibre

In foreign words, ש is always used for sh/š sounds and ס always for s sounds. ת is hardly used in foreign words, almost always ט is used. 
In original Hebrew words, it is not always easy to tell which to use. Probably someone will be able to tell you some patterns or rules to their use but for me I learn each word's spelling as it comes, like I do with English. 
Another rule: in past and future tenses of verbs, when there is a t sound a ת is always used.


----------



## arielipi

There are no strict rules with new words, but in binyan hitpael , if you have pe hapoal צ it will be a tet and not a tav.


----------



## arbelyoni

> i realy find problems with these two alphabets and with others alphabets like tet and tav
> can you help me ?


What are the problems precisely? Pronunciation, or telling which letter is used in a given word?


----------



## arbelyoni

> ת is hardly used in foreign words, almost always ט is used.


There's some irregularity in foreign words that entered the language in its early (modern) days (e.g טורקיה/תורכיה), but modern conventions are clear: ט is used for "t", ת is used for "th".


----------



## OsehAlyah

yasmine- said:


> hi every body,i realy find problems with these two alphabets and with others alphabets like tet and tav
> can you help me ?
> thanx in advance


You probably meant letters, not alphabets, right? Alphabet (Aleph Bet) is all of the letters. To the best of my understanding Samex and Sin are pronounced the same in modern Hebrew. Same is true with Tet and Taf.


----------



## arielipi

Correct, as well as xet and xaf, cof and caf, vet and vav.
double vav is for w(in foreign words).
z'ayin is the french j(could someone bring it here?) like jan lock.
G'imel is like j.
TZ'adi is like ch, in chew.


----------



## amikama

*Moderator note: Discussion about binyan hitpa'el with pe-hapoal צ has been moved to a new thread.*


----------



## Abu Rashid

yasmine- said:


> hi every body,i realy find problems with these two alphabets and with others alphabets like tet and tav
> can you help me ?
> thanx in advance



yamine,

samex & sin are both pronounced the same as س

tet and tav are both pronounced the same as ت


----------



## yasmine-

Abu Rashid said:


> yamine,
> 
> samex & sin are both pronounced the same as س
> 
> tet and tav are both pronounced the same as ت


chokran,in arabic it is more nice


----------

